# Audi S8 D4-Generation Render Likely VERY Close to Real Thing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










When it comes to rendering future Audi product, we're always most fond of future S-cars. Why? Audi's consistency in design of their S-car range makes creation of renders easy to do providing you pay attention to the cues. Last time around, in the case of the S8, we'd been tipped about when the car would bow and we'd known the then-new S design grille was grey with vertical chrome struts and the then-new wheel looked much like the one on the Le Mans concept car. Adding those to the S8 put us pretty much there when the car was eventually introduced. Fast forward to today and as Audi enthusiasts eagerly await the new D4 S8 an artist known as Acerbus has applied some very logical changes to simple 3-D views of the A8 likely snagged from the German configurator.

*So what do we think?*
Photoshoppers usually can't resist taking liberties so those who don't and keep it production are ones that stand out to us. By using the simple front three quarter from the configurator Acerbus has made it easy to manipulate while keeping the view realistic. With a fine eye for design cues, he's grabbed the new horizontal strut style grille and lower needle intake accents introduced on the TTS just a few weeks ago. Add in silver mirror caps, an S-car staple, and some common Audi S-car wheels and you have a car that is VERY likely to be close to the real deal. 

Where could it be wrong? We expect Audi will go for a different wheel than the old B7 RS 4 wheel. That wheel design is still available on the new TTS but, classic though it is, it's been around for a long time. Different too could be the chin spoiler. That's the one place we were most wrong back when we speculated on the D3 and the place Audi is most likely to change things up just as it did on the TTS. 

As for engine, information gleaned from our sources suggests the car will make use of an upcoming all-new 4.0T biturbo FSI good for a rumored 450 hp.

Follow the link below to the Acerbus website for shots of the S8 in other colors such as silver, white, Sprint Blue and black. Acerbus has also done some RS8 and RS8+ renderings that most certainly take liberties with big LED light fixtures on the front and RS 6 style blister fenders. An RS 8 is unlikely but it's still fun to imagine.

Thanks Audiblog.nl for the tip.

* More Renders *


----------

